# Garage face lift.



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

So for a long time i have hated not having enough work space in my garage, so i have being on the look out for a s/hand kitchen to fit into the garage, not going for style or looks just practicality.

Then last week a neighbour collared me and said that they were getting a new kitchen, so i offered to take their old one off their hands 

Plus a mate of mine who's a kitchen fitter owed me a favor so today we cracked on and made a start.

The garage before we started.














































As you can tell the weather was not on our side today!










So some stuff couldnt be left outside so we had to make do with what space we had.

First few bases in.





































Didnt have many base unit so made good use of the old stuff i already had.



















As i left it, just got to find homes for stuff in the new bases, and get new sockets fitted this weekend.



















As i said, i wasnt looking for style just practicality.

More updates as i crack on with this.

C&C's welcome.


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm well jealous. I crave for just a car port let alone a man shed!!!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking good. A lick of paint and you'll be sorted. 

Looks a good sized space.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice one mate , keep it going :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great space bud :thumb: keep up the good work


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking Good Keep Up The Updates:thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Coming along nicely, wish I could do something similar


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Nipped to B&Q today to look at paint for the unit doors, and new lighting.

Bought 6 double sockets and backing plates and was looking at plastic trunking to hide the wire, but think ill run the cable through the unit bases and drill a small hole to feed it back up to the sockets that are going on the walls.

But first things first, it needs a damn DAMN good clean!


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Quick update...

Off work today so cracked on with the few jobs that i could do myself.

New handles were needed!


















The new handles weren't the same size so had to make a precision bit of kit to help drill the new holes!!










New handles fitted.



















Also put up some shelves.



















Stereo was relocated for better radio reception, plus i'm gonna run a pc in the garage as well, so i can use the stereo as a sound input.










Wanted to have this this out of the way and off the work top, so i took it to bits and fitted it to the underside of the shelf.





































Last job of the day was to fit the new sockets and wire them up, cant wire them into the mains as i dont trust myself to do it, plus the guy who works with me is a lecy so he's gonna do it FOC, winner.














































So that's where I'm up to as of today.

Ill keep you in the loop folks!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Great work, looks a top area to work in :thumb:


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

P.C's in!










And getting one of these tomorrow...









£19.99 Lidl...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Love it, proper man cave


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

excellent stuff, what are you going to do with the floor?


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

For the moment, the carpet thats already down is staying till we get new carpets in the house or i find someone getting new ones in their house or spot a cheap off cut.

Not going to be driven on, so no point in painting it, plus is easy to clean with the vac lol...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great, nice to have space just for yourself.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a quick update (sorry no pics) socket and lighting have being re-wired and connected, and i'v started to fix my bench tools (pillar drill, grinder, vice) to the work tops.

All thats left is to paint it all, gonna go with red doors and grey or black cabinets.



















I have a question tho, i hate hate hate painting, so was looking at a way to spray them in stead, i have a small compressor thats got a paint sprayer with it, can i mix gloss with some thinners to spray with this or just just auto body rattle cans?


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

So small update, didnt paint the doors in the end as i started working with a kitchen fitted and we replaced a kitchen with new doors and drawer fronts, sooooooo i nicked the old ones we took off and boy does it make the place look fresh!



















I also needed a ban-saw but ended upmaking a "red neck" one for the time being out of an old jig-saw lol.

First pic is NOT upside down!




























It's not the best but ok for free, i just remove the cutting blade when not in use.

New work tops will follow soon, just as soon as we take some good old ones out of a house were refitting lol.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

*update*
Had new windows and door fitted today!


















Myold pc that was in the garage died a horrid death, so i bought a laptop with a busted screen and ripped off the screen and hinges, connected up to the monitor (which had to be mounted upside down from the shelf as it was previously attached to the old window frame) and bob's your uncle.










Dont think i need any more sets of alloys for my lexus! 3's enough lol.

Plus a pic of my stash!










C's & C's welcome.


----------

